# Moving to Spain



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi
My wife and I are wanting to move to Spain for many reasons, I am 61 soon, she is 60 soon, I am an IT Service Manager living in Scotland, we are going to sell our house next year ( if the market picks up, if not then as soon as it does) we would like to rent first to enable us to find a place to buy, we would like to live in an area that has many Brit's and hope that area is around Torrevieja, Guardamar, La Mata sort of. does anyone have any thoughts on this area and what is our first step.. Oh we also have two very small Dachshunds..

Thanks


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I know the area like the back of my palm. I have lived there for 7 years and been involved in a lot of what has gone on there - los costaleros, Torry Army, Newcomers Clubs, ThisIsSpain exhibitions, No Smoking Club, Neighbourhood Watch, taught Spanish to <800 people per week and had several hundred agents working with me etc etc 

What do you want to know? Fire away ...please don't moan if you don't like the answers you get. Pasanada knows the area well too. I am sure she will help.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

BTW, most people's thoughts on the area will be very negative ......especially those who have never been there but have heard the Bloke in the Bar.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

dosprompt said:


> we would like to live in an area that has many Brit's and hope that area is around Torrevieja, Guardamar, La Mata sort of.


 If what you seek is Brits - it's a good place to go. We have a Spanish friend with a Beachfront property - Used to be a lot of Germans but is becoming more British. 

Has to be said I don't go often (actually I've been once) as I'm not a beach fan and cant see the point in wasting all that time travelling to go and do something I don't want to (does that make sense?). 

My Wife goes with this friend fairly often though for all girl weekends. She's happy enough there - and for a Spaniard to be that happy amongst ex-pats it must be a plus point.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Torrevieja se llama "La Playa de Madrid"!!! Thousands of madrileños have, of course, their second home there. The population goes from 104,000 (on padrón) to over 500,000 in August. A neighbour - 82 year old from Getafe often has 14 children, nietos etc etc. He has the same size villa as me. I can only guess that some sleep on one of the two sun terraces! Fortunately for them we don't get the gota fría so early!!


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

*Moving*

Guys

Thanks for such a fast reply, I will need to know everything that we need (in time) Our plan is to Sell our house, Rent out there for "say" 6 months "Me, Wife, two dogs and 84yr old Mother" I will stay at work and fly out Fridays and back earlybird Mondays, I have done this before only flying up and down the UK each week-end so the only difference there would be the fly time. the reason we are looking to settle where there are Brits is simple I have read, heard and been told that the communities are good, helpful and friendly and from what I can see from the Forum reply's this seems to be the case, we will be looking to come over after Xmas for a long week-end and stay in a Hotel, this will help us look at the area, we will then maybe start visiting once per month until we move, this will also help us find the right rental accommodation for us, so pointing us in the Legal and Rental Direction would be very helpful.

Thanks for now
Barry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you havent already, you must start now with getting your dogs their passports. It takes 6 months. Go to your vet and they'll give you all the information. It really only involvees a rabies jab, a micro chip, check up and the updating of the usual jabs. Once thats all done tjey'll get their own little doggie passports - with a place for their photos and everything!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, lots I can comment on. 

Firstly, I would suggest that you are near an airport (either Murcia or Alicante) depending on where your local UK airport flies to. (Remember that these two flights are often the most expensive of the week so try to book as early as possble.) 

If you want a free hotel for the weekend, I can get you those near San Javier/Murcia airport - you just pay for meals. Otherwise you will find that Torrevieja is not over-blessed with good hotels. The best is La Laguna at Doña Pepa, Rojales, If you want intros to renters let me know in December and I can get dozens for you to see. With the crisis really kicking in you can steal long term rentals at the moment. The idea of renting is DEFINITELY a GREAT idea. 

Legal - TOP man Pedro Mumuera at West-Med in Torrevieja. I have put dozens of people in his direction and not once had a complaint. Your dogs will need pet passports etc - have you started the process?

Sorry to be morbid but have you thought of funeral insurance? It's "popular" here as funerals are not cheap, repatriation is expensive and body storage is 700 euros per NIGHT in Torrevieja. 

Football - huge expat following at FC Torrevieja with its world-famous Torry Army. Torrevieja Football Club - Torry Army - Home 

Anything else? Just fire away.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

have you considered renting your UK house out for now?? Thats what we did or we'd never have got here if waited for a buyer!!!

jo


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> If you havent already, you must start now with getting your dogs their passports. It takes 6 months. Go to your vet and they'll give you all the information. It really only involvees a rabies jab, a micro chip, check up and the updating of the usual jabs. Once thats all done tjey'll get their own little doggie passports - with a place for their photos and everything!!!
> 
> Jo


Hi JoJo

Thanks, the girls (Dogs that is!!) have been chipped from the time my last company were sending me to Germany to look after an MOD base. they have had checkups and jabs, but your right they will need to get sorted as a priority


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> have you considered renting your UK house out for now?? Thats what we did or we'd never have got here if waited for a buyer!!!
> 
> jo


Hi
its not something we had contemplated, but its certainly worth a thought

Thanks

Baz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Thousands of madrileños have, of course, their second home there


(and just about anywhere that is NOT Madrid)


----------



## aileenlennon (Oct 18, 2008)

dosprompt said:


> Hi
> My wife and I are wanting to move to Spain for many reasons, I am 61 soon, she is 60 soon, I am an IT Service Manager living in Scotland, we are going to sell our house next year ( if the market picks up, if not then as soon as it does) we would like to rent first to enable us to find a place to buy, we would like to live in an area that has many Brit's and hope that area is around Torrevieja, Guardamar, La Mata sort of. does anyone have any thoughts on this area and what is our first step.. Oh we also have two very small Dachshunds..
> 
> Thanks


hi i have a 2 bed town house in quesada between guardamar and torrevija its in a lovely area with lot of british people it is ready to rent if you are looking for some where ,dogs are not a problem,


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

aileenlennon said:


> hi i have a 2 bed town house in quesada between guardamar and torrevija its in a lovely area with lot of british people it is ready to rent if you are looking for some where ,dogs are not a problem,


Would be nice of you could post something other than ads for your house rental


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Ok, lots I can comment on.
> 
> Firstly, I would suggest that you are near an airport (either Murcia or Alicante) depending on where your local UK airport flies to. (Remember that these two flights are often the most expensive of the week so try to book as early as possble.)
> If you want a free hotel for the weekend, I can get you those near San Javier/Murcia airport - you just pay for meals. ]Otherwise you will find that Torrevieja is not over-blessed with good hotels. The best is La Laguna at Doña Pepa, Rojales,
> ...


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

*Rent*



aileenlennon said:


> hi i have a 2 bed town house in quesada between guardamar and torrevija its in a lovely area with lot of british people it is ready to rent if you are looking for some where ,dogs are not a problem,


Maybe we could talk on this as we plan to visit for a long week-end in early Jan..
Steve has also very Kindly offed to provide lists of Rentals


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

Jo
What area of Facebook does every one go for for Spain would you know??


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

*Rent*



aileenlennon said:


> that would be fine just let me know if you are intrested in jan im new to forums so not sure on how to contact you to discuss details ,can highly recommend quesada , its a lovely town with loads to do ,also the la laguna hotel its beatufull
> dont know any hotels in torevija
> 
> regards


Thanks Aileen, I would say to talk of line I think you need to PM a person (I think)


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> If what you seek is Brits - it's a good place to go. We have a Spanish friend with a Beachfront property - Used to be a lot of Germans but is becoming more British.
> 
> Has to be said I don't go often (actually I've been once) as I'm not a beach fan and cant see the point in wasting all that time travelling to go and do something I don't want to (does that make sense?).
> 
> My Wife goes with this friend fairly often though for all girl weekends. She's happy enough there - and for a Spaniard to be that happy amongst ex-pats it must be a plus point.


Hi Chris
Looks as though we picked the right forum to join, everyone is so helpful and friendly, this is just one more thing that makes our choice of Spain the right choice.

Barry and Iris


----------



## CKSMadrid (Nov 11, 2008)

I moved to Madrid about 15 months age, renting out my property in the UK and getting a place over here. Up to this point, it has worked pretty well. What you will probably find is that in the South and by the coast especially, you will find lots of ex-pats and the cost of living is cheap. If you rent somewhere down by the coast and rent out your house in the UK, there is probably a good chance that you will manage to have a little more cash disposable as rent is relatively cheap in that area.


----------



## CKSMadrid (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you looked into the mobile home option? This is a more and more popular option for moving to Spain. It saves people money as it is a cheaper option and some of the locations are phenomenal. There are many different companies you could look at in different locations.(SNIP)

Thanks

Colin


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

*Mobile Homes*

Hi Colin

Mobile homes is not an option we have looked at, we have a little bad experiance that put us off, we spent 4 Winter months in a Mobile home in Faslane Scotland at the side of a Loch, my wife and the two dogs in the middle of nowhere while I run the IT section at the MOD Sub base, untill we found a house in Stirling, so that has not been in our minds, But we are not crossing any possiblity out, our Goal is to get out there in 2009 come hell or high water "rent first for 6 months" and look for a suitable place to live, so thanks for the kind offer, it is worth thinking about.

Barry


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

*moving and renting*



CKSMadrid said:


> I moved to Madrid about 15 months age, renting out my property in the UK and getting a place over here. Up to this point, it has worked pretty well. What you will probably find is that in the South and by the coast especially, you will find lots of ex-pats and the cost of living is cheap. If you rent somewhere down by the coast and rent out your house in the UK, there is probably a good chance that you will manage to have a little more cash disposable as rent is relatively cheap in that area.


Sounds OK but we are not in a mind to rent so it will have to be a sell, we dont think that will be an issue in this part of Scotland, but you never know, we just want to make a full clean break away from here..

Barry


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

dosprompt said:


> Sounds OK but we are not in a mind to rent so it will have to be a sell, we dont think that will be an issue in this part of Scotland, but you never know, we just want to make a full clean break away from here..Barry


Barry - The inlaws of an old Scots mate of mine (who lives in Germany) & fine Scots folk - moved to Spain for the old dears health and got very jaded with never seeing green grass (in the wild) and it not raining often enough. Just so you're aware. 

I was born in sunny climes and NEED sun.


----------



## dosprompt (Nov 8, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Barry - The inlaws of an old Scots mate of mine (who lives in Germany) & fine Scots folk - moved to Spain for the old dears health and got very jaded with never seeing green grass (in the wild) and it not raining often enough. Just so you're aware.
> 
> I was born in sunny climes and NEED sun.


Colin

I live in Scotland (off and on for 9 yrs) but I am Welsh (really) I spent 20 yrs in the Marines a lot in the Med area and several years in Saudi (Aden) so Warm and sunny is my thing too, this wet stuff is not good for me or my OH.

Barry


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jak1 said:


> If you cannot sell your house in Scotland, swap it with a house in Spain.


These posts are from 2008!!!!
You make all this sound so very easy...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> These posts are from 2008!!!!
> You make all this sound so very easy...


& since the thread is so old & out of date, I'm closing it


----------

